# Signs for Fire Extinguishers



## mia (May 4, 2012)

Hi Code Forum!

I have a question about fire extinguisher signs for a church here in Michigan. If the extinguisher is mounted on the wall does it still need to have signage? I've seen the language in MIOSHA that if it is in a cabinet it needs to have a sign directing occupants to the location. What about if it's just hanging; not blocked or obstructed, at the proper height?

Thanks, Mia


----------



## Mac (May 4, 2012)

The standard for installation is NFPA 10. At section 6.1.3 we find  "..where visual obstructions cannot be avoided, means shall be provided to identify the extinguisher location".

Mostly if they aren't obstructed they are considered to be visible and OK. Some cabinets have signage and identification on them, and need to be evaluated to see if they are appropriate for the location.


----------



## mark handler (May 4, 2012)

I do believe  only in cabinets

IFC 1105.7.1 Cabinets. Cabinets and enclosed compartments

used to house portable fire extinguishers shall be clearly

marked with the words FIRE EXTINGUISHER in letters at

least 2 inches high. Cabinets and compartments

shall be readily accessible at all times.


----------



## mark handler (May 4, 2012)

OSHA

An employer must:

Provide portable fire extinguishers and mount, locate, and *identify them* so that they are readily accessible to employees ....29 CFR 1910.157


----------



## itsasurewin (May 4, 2012)

mia said:
			
		

> Hi Code Forum!I have a question about fire extinguisher signs for a church here in Michigan. If the extinguisher is mounted on the wall does it still need to have signage? I've seen the language in MIOSHA that if it is in a cabinet it needs to have a sign directing occupants to the location. What about if it's just hanging; not blocked or obstructed, at the proper height?
> 
> Thanks, Mia


If the fire extinguisher is mounted on the wall at the proper height as per NFPA 10, not blocked or obstructed then you would not require any signage to indicate the location of the extinguisher.


----------



## mia (May 4, 2012)

Thank you for assistance!!


----------



## FM William Burns (May 7, 2012)

MIA,

Technically speaking...if the church is large enough to de defined as a place of public assemblage; the state Bureau of Fire Services is the regulatory agency and their NFPA 101 based rules would use NFPA 10 and therefore (not obstructed) not signed.


----------



## mia (May 8, 2012)

Thanks FM Burns.

 The church recently had an inspection (not from the FM) and were lead to believe the requirement for extinguishers had recently changed-thank you for clarifying.

Mia


----------



## cda (May 8, 2012)

Who did the inspection?????

A fire extinguisher company????


----------



## mia (May 14, 2012)

Hi CDA,

Sorry for the delay-I had to find out from my coworker. I guess it is an inspector that solely works for the diocese and inspects churches.

Thanks, Mia


----------



## mark handler (May 14, 2012)

By the way, At the present time, raised and braille characters or other special ADA signage are not required for fire protection cabinets. In addition, the controls, handles, and other operating mechanisms for fire protection cabinet doors presently are not required by ADA Accessibility Guidelines for hardware.


----------



## mia (May 15, 2012)

Hi Mark-thanks for passing that information along!

Mia


----------



## Coug Dad (May 15, 2012)

We see very few wall mounted fire extinguishers any more because they would violate the ADA 4" protrusion rules.


----------



## mark handler (May 15, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> We see very few wall mounted fire extinguishers any more because they would violate the ADA 4" protrusion rules.


That why there are recessed and semi-recessed cabinets


----------



## mia (May 17, 2012)

ADA 4" protrusion rule- is this for existing equipment or for new installs?


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 17, 2012)

ADA applies to new and existing fire extinguishers and other obstacles, but not in churches or private clubs.  ANSI A117.1 would have a similar restriction which would apply to new work.  I'm not sure what MIOSHA (in the original post) would apply to.


----------



## mark handler (May 17, 2012)

mia said:
			
		

> ADA 4" protrusion rule- is this for existing equipment or for new installs?


As posted above all. But it only is in POT's. If it is in a location where people "do not walk" or on an alcove, or if something is below it that will give cane users a warning, it can project further than 4".


----------



## mark handler (May 17, 2012)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> ANSI A117.1 would have a similar restriction which would apply to new work. .


ANSI A117.1

307.2 Protrusion Limits. Objects with leading edges more than 27 inches (685 mm) and not more than 80 inches (2030 mm) above the floor shall protrude 4 inches (100 mm) maximum horizontally into the circulation path.

EXCEPTION: Handrails shall be permitted to protrude 41/2 inches (115 mm) maximum.


----------



## mia (May 18, 2012)

Thank you for the code citation with the information Mark. Have a nice weekend-going to be beautiful in Michigan


----------

